# Gun code names???



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Do you have a code name for your guns? 

For example: my wife and I have code names for my two carry guns. My Kel-Tec P-3AT is Mr. K (or sometimes "Mini me") and my Glock 23 is Mr. G.

We just started doing this without discussing it. It makes it easier in mixed company of people who don't know I carry. The people that know I carry is a very small group.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I don't have any special names for my guns. I call a Glock a Glock and a KelTec a KelTec, though since I usually only carry one gun at a time, I usually just call it "my pistol." I don't discuss weapons in mixed company. 

My wife and I both carry. I'm not sure what there is to discuss about it around people who don't carry. It's never come up for us that I can recall. Can you give an example of when you'd use the code names?


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

If we are out in public say at Walmart, she may ask if I have Mr. G today if she saw something that made her feel uneasy. It's her way of getting a secure feeling in a possible unsecure situation.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> If we are out in public say at Walmart, she may ask if I have Mr. G today if she saw something that made her feel uneasy. It's her way of getting a secure feeling in a possible unsecure situation.


Gotcha. My wife and I both carry all the time, even when working out, so we never have to ask each other if we're armed. It's just understood, so no need to discuss it. I get it in the situation you describe, though.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I actually name my guns, so I refer to them by their names. My mom will ask on occassion, "Do you have the Cricket?" meaning my Bersa (Noisy Cricket, but the whole thing may be too obvious, I guess, so she just asks about Cricket). This doesn't happen often, but it does occassionally.


----------

